# Smoking Makita 18V brushless drill?



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

if its smoking something is seriously wrong.. that is typicallly a sign of running the tool too hard and its about to burn out.. take it back to where you bought it or contact makita directly. they wil warrenty that


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

My Makita did that. I had dropped it over 40 feet onto concrete. They gave me a new one. I was a little short on the details of what happened


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

I havn't had much luck with Makita lately. My 1/2" cordless 18 volt hammer drill smoked out using a brand new 1-1/4 hole saw through pine. My random orbit sander blew up. The foam base that the sanding discs attatch to dissintegrated sending parts flying through the shop. One stuck in the sheetrock wall, and another caught me in the ribs leaving a huge bruise. When I called Makita their lawyer acted like a prick. I wasn't planning on suing, I just wanted the sander replaced. Not long after that my 1/2" corded hammer drill smoked out drilling holes for Tapcons. 
I'm about done with Makita and I've been using them since back in the 9.6 volt days!


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

Davejss said:


> I havn't had much luck with Makita lately. My 1/2" cordless 18 volt hammer drill smoked out using a brand new 1-1/4 hole saw through pine. My random orbit sander blew up. The foam base that the sanding discs attatch to dissintegrated sending parts flying through the shop. One stuck in the sheetrock wall, and another caught me in the ribs leaving a huge bruise. When I called Makita their lawyer acted like a prick. I wasn't planning on suing, I just wanted the sander replaced. Not long after that my 1/2" corded hammer drill smoked out drilling holes for Tapcons.
> I'm about done with Makita and I've been using them since back in the 9.6 volt days!


Wonder if it has anything to do with outsourcing to china. My older Makita's are made in USA or Japan. Shame about the motor problems as makita used to pride themselves on making their own motors in house.


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah I am a bit disappointed to say the least. I kept reading all these rave reviews about their impact drivers, so I figured I'd get the combo kit with the brushless stuff, which I *ass*umed would be even tougher. 

I'll have to take the whole kit back to Home Depot, since I didn't buy the drill individually.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

were you running the drill in low speed when using hte hole saw. anytime your drilling holes with a large hole saw you HAVE to use it in low speed high torque mode or youll fry it in no time


----------

